
Ask HN : Is there a free API or database for academic publications? - gh1
I am wondering if there is any free API or database from which one can obtain (say) a list of all academic publications in 2016? I looked around a bit and couldn&#x27;t find anything promising so far. Any information is appreciated.
======
dozzie
This API is free, though somewhat incomplete:

    
    
      int publish(const char *document, size_t doc_size, const char *type);
      int obtain(char **document, size_t *doc_size, const char *doc_id);
    

HTH.

